# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Kaszel podczas inhalacji - czy przerwać zabieg ?

## Piguła

Czy jeśli dziecku wykonuje się inhalacje nebulizatorem poprzez maseczkę i ono zacznie podczas tego kaszlec to nalezy przerwac zabieg na krotko celem ewakuacji wydzieliny czy nie odrywac inhalatora od buzi dziecka ?

----------


## clla

Praktycznym rozwiązaniem dla całej rodziny moim zdaniem będzie inhalator PRO SANITY. Jest wydajny, prosty w obsłudze, ma długi kabel zasilający (coś koło 2 metrów) i praktycznie każdy typ leku można poprzez niego podawać – także takie bardziej oleiste.

----------


## magda4

W dobrej cenie można kupić inhalator PRO Sanity. Jak za te pieniądze to urządzenie jest bardzo wyspecjalizowane. Wydajność nebulizacji na poziomie 0,5 ml/1 min, przepływ roboczy powietrza to 5,5 l / min , więc sprzęt pod względem technicznym daje radę. Mam na niego 5 lat gwarancji.

----------


## bata

Szukającym inhalatora dla całej rodziny to bym doradzała system Sanity Baby. Ma smoczek dla malutkich dzieci, ale są też maski dla starszych dzieci i dorosłych. Ja to kupiłam dla córeczki chorującej na astmę i efekty takiej terapii w domowych warunkach są zaskakująco pozytywne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moj pediatra tłumaczył mi tak, że faktycznie dziecko ma prawo kasłać podczas zabiegu ale jeśli widzimy, że kaszel jest uporczywy trzeba przerwać zabieg i chwilę odpocząć. Wdechy muszą być spokojne i głębokie, żeby lek dotarł tam, gdzie potrzeba. Najgorsze są początki, kiedy dziecko uczy się prawidłowo oddychać i korzystać z urządzenia. Później jest już lepiej. Warto również sprawdzić, czy lek stosowany do inhalacji nie uczula dziecka. Przy suchym kaszlu jest gorzej ale mokrym efekty widać szybko. Jeśli dodatkowo zastosujecie syrop typu fosidal, to wydzielina zostanie szybciej odkasłana. Skuteczne inhalacje to takie, które robisz trzy razy dziennie.

----------


## natalia33

Aj pamiętam jak miałam  ból głowy  żeby nam inhalator do domu wybrać, stanęło na PRO i jestem zadowolona, obsługa nieskomplikowana, płynnie produkuje mgiełkę.

----------


## sylwia88xx

Kupowałam niedawno inhalator do domu i wybrałam Pro, dobry stosunek parametrów do ceny.

----------


## dariakik

Używamy w domu Pro Sanity od zeszłego miesiąca i to co mi się tutaj podoba to na pewno niski poziom drgań i regulacja – cząstki i szybkości samej inhalacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko kasłało na samym początku, kiedy nie wiedziało po co w ogóle robimy nebulizacje i dlaczego leci taka mgiełka. Teraz jest zupełnie inaczej. Sama nebulizacja trawa trzy minutki i po krzyku. Jeśli do tego dołączymy jeszcze syrop, typu fosidal to efekt będzie szybszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stosuję ten syrop, dzięki niemu dużo szybciej dochodzę do zdrowia. Moje dzieciaki są przyzwyczajone do nebulizatora, ponieważ mamy go od wielu lat. Widziały jak ja go stosuję więc się go nie boją.

----------


## belida

czy inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej coś mogą dać na kaszel? Przetestowaliśmy już kilka syropow i nic, dizecko bierze i na alergie leki bo podobno to mial obyć uczulenie, lekarz mówił ze też to może być astma ale na razie nic nie kazał brać tylko spróbowac z tym od alergii i robiliśmy tez odrobaczanie

----------


## selka

Dobrze wymyślili automat Pro bo z jednej strony inhaluje i to na bardzo dużej wydajności ale z drugiej ma też irygator dołączony a jednak oczyszczanie dróg jest nie mniej ważne niż podawanie leku.

----------


## emilkaklimek

My stosujemy inhalację na Pro i widzę efekty, odkąd się w domu inhalujemy tak profilaktycznie i nawilżamy sluzowke to rzadziej łapiemy jakieś powazniejsze infekcje  :Wink:

----------


## joanka22

sól fizjologiczna nawilża, lepiej przy katarze się sprawdzi, lepiej pojsć w takim wypadku do lekarza, moje dziecko ostatnio miało zapisane budixon neb, to jest na recepte szybko połogły inhalacje z tym lekiem na kaszel

----------


## sylwiaklim

Inhalacja na pierwszy rzut oka może się trudna wydawać i czasochłonna ale jak już człowiek się nauczy oddechu i dopasuje urządzenie to idzie to szybko i lekko. Przed kupieniem pierwszego aparatu to warto poczytać na ten temat, strona  inhalacja.pl jest całkiem rzeczowym zbiorem porad.

----------


## mamanamedal

> sól fizjologiczna nawilża, lepiej przy katarze się sprawdzi, lepiej pojsć w takim wypadku do lekarza, moje dziecko ostatnio miało zapisane budixon neb, to jest na recepte szybko połogły inhalacje z tym lekiem na kaszel


Nie wiem na co Twojemu dziecku pomógł budixon neb, ale mojej Oli wyleczył zapalenie krtani. A co do głównego pytania to nie można na siłę trzymać maseczki nebulizatora, tylko po prostu wyczuć moment i kontynuować inhalację, kiedy dziecko kaszle mniej lub przestało.

----------


## laktunia

Też tym nebulizowałam swojego syna. Chodziłam od lekarza do lekarza aż w końcu trafiłam na takiego, który zobaczył, że Jasiek nie jest przeziębiony, tylko ma alergię...

----------


## melisska

Na to trzeba uważać, szczególnie teraz! Bo czasem, nie ze złej woli, ale przez te tłumy, które teraz przewijają się przez przychodnie, lekarze przepisują silne leki, a okazuje się, że własnie wystarczy dziecko inhalować, bo szczekający kaszel to nie objaw grypy, tylko właśnie alergii lub zapalenia krtani.

----------


## jiop

mi lekarz mówił ze kaszel w inhalacji nie przeszkadza, nawet sugerował zeby nie przerywać podczas placzu bo jezcze wtedy się lepiej inhaluje, az takich metod to ja nie stosuję, ale inhalator się przydaje, przez jakiś czas robiłam synkowi inhalacje z budixonu neb bo miał podejrzenie astmy, długo kaszlal po infekcji, ale jakoś w koncu to przeszlo po tych inhalachac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi lekarz mówił ze kaszel w inhalacji nie przeszkadza, nawet sugerował zeby nie przerywać podczas placzu bo jezcze wtedy się lepiej inhaluje, az takich metod to ja nie stosuję, ale inhalator się przydaje, przez jakiś czas robiłam synkowi inhalacje z budixonu neb bo miał podejrzenie astmy, długo kaszlal po infekcji, ale jakoś w koncu to przeszlo po tych inhalachac


To prawda, bo jak dziecko w czasie nebulizacji kaszle, to automatycznie zaciąga się tym lekiem z inhalatora, który osadza się na błonie śluzowej i szybciej działa. Oczywiście nie ma co zmuszać i przyciskać maski do twarzy dziecka :P Na szczęście moje dzieci lubię się inhalować, bo chyba czują, że dzięki temu szybciej zdrowieją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że nie przeszkadza kaszel w czasie inhalacji, a wręcz przeciwnie, ale zapytaj lepiej lekarza. No chyba, ze z inhalatorem jest coś nie tak i to przez to? Może warto rozejrzeć się z nowym urządzeniem? Wiem, że w medseven.eu/73-inhalatory mają te sprzęty naprawdę dobrej jakości. My tam kupiliśmy inhalator miniaturowy akumulatorowy FLO MOBILE i jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## vikiii

Fajnie udało mi się trafić z modelem  Pro Sanity. Urządzenie jest przeznaczone do górnych i dolnych dróg, dla dorosłych i dzieci, można tutaj regulować tempo inhalacji i też ustawić sobie odpowiednią wielkość cząstki leku, żeby mógł dotrzeć głębiej w drogi oddechowe

----------


## celinaPi

Róznie to bywa. Ale tak jak ktoś napisał , jeśli kaszel bardzo uporczywy ( najgorszy jest ten suchy , krtaniowy), to wtedy odpocząć troche. Poza tym moim zdaniem lepiej inhalować dziecko nie przez maseczkę a przez ustnik.Wg mnie to lepsze rozwiązanie. Z tym uczuleniem to prawda. Moja młodsza córka dostała uczulenie na benodil- wysypka na ciele plus biegunka. Potem miała Pulmicort i przeszło jej. Poza tym polecam też na miarę mozliwości oczywiście, kupić oczyszczacz powietrza. Bardzo dobra opcja, zwłaszcza jak dziecko ma kaszel i jest sezon grzewczy. A z takich oczyszczaczy to mam z sharpa kcf32 euw. Samo urządzenie kupiłam na Goodair.pl. Bardzo ładnie nawilża powietrze i przy okazji zmniejszyło też objawy tego paskudnego zapalenia krtani  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawda jest taka, że nawet dorosły człowiek nie powinien robić nebulizacji na jeden raz. Jeśli robi się ją prawidłowo trzeba pamiętać, że oddech mają być głębokie, wolne i długie. Wtedy lek dochodzi tam, gdzie powinien. Tylko większości z nas zakręci się w głowie. Nie ma co się dziwić małym dzieciom. Ja swojemu podaję oxalin na katar, wtedy wydzielina tak nie męczy i nie spływa do gardła, a co za tym idzie leczenie trwa dużo krócej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam ten spray do nosa, jest naprawdę skuteczny, jeśli musisz szybko dojść do zdrowia. Nauczyłam się działać skutecznie w pierwszych chwilach infekcji, dlatego już tak często nie choruję na oskrzela.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Faktycznie, po pięciu dniach jest już po katarze i człowiek lepiej się czuje. Dobre rozwiązanie dla zapracowanych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nebulizatora niestety w domu nie posiadam, natomiast oxalin, o którym pisałyście istotnie spełnił swoje zadanie i szybko postawił mnie na nogi. Kilka dni i mam z głowy cieknący, zakatarzony nochal. Nie męczy mnie kaszel i nic dalej się nie rozwinęło z tej infekcji.

----------


## sosinka

a kaszel jest alergiczny czy z choroby? robiliscie jakies badania? w diagnostyce sa fajne pakiety.. ja mysle ze jesli kaszel jest silny i duszacy to nalezy przerwac inhalacje, jesli male pokaslywanie od czasu do czasu to kontynuowac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko za żadne skarby nie da sobie zrobić inhalacji. Myślę, że po prostu boi się nebulizatora. Dlatego oxalin jest u mnie dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem. Mam pewność, że powstrzymam katar i nie będę się przy tym nie namęczę.

----------


## cccccxx

Faktycznie wydaje mi się, że z inhalatora warto będzie skorzystać, bo to fajny sprzęt i przy przeziębieniu będzie pomocny. Z polecanych to nie mam wyrobionego szczególnie zdania, bo używam od dawna jeden model Pro od Sanity. Z tego jestem zadowolony, co do innych to trudno mi się wypowiadać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się bardzo podoba fakt, ze oxalin jest w żelu i nie ścieka do gardła. Żadna przyjemność mieć posmak leku przez godzinę w ustach. Dzięki temu dziecko nie marudzi i nie płacze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wykorzystam twoją podpowiedz, moje dziecko  boi się nebulizatora i zawsze płacze. Lepsze będzie leczenie tym żelem niż walka i przekonywanie, kończące się łzami i jeszcze większym katarem.

----------


## zolasa

U nas też podczas inhalacji się kaszel nasila, córcia złapała teraz jakąś infekcję, gardło drapało i zaraz się i kaszel pojawił suchy, kupiłam jej apicold 1+, łagodzi drapanie i ból i też zmniejsza kaszel, ma fajny skład i jest niedrogi

----------

